# Double Pandora



## jedware (Jan 7, 2004)

Why is my Tivo Mini showing Two Pandora icons, both old Pandora and New Pandora under Music?










PS. Yes I rebooted the mini and it is still there.


----------



## jgametest (Oct 31, 2013)

old Pandora will drop off soon, took two days on my premiere to change.


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

I have both as well. It might be that TiVo is leaving the old application available for a few days to ensure that the new one isn't having issues and leaving customers with no working Pandora solution.


----------



## mcf57 (Oct 19, 2012)

I am thinking of getting a TiVo mini soon here. I also subscribe to Spotify and play it through my Premiere on occasions. I just noticed from the picture above that there is NO Spotify. Is Spotify available on the Mini?


----------



## Time_Slip (Dec 10, 2013)

Yes, Pandora, Spotify, Rhapsody, Live365, Podcaster, and Photos & Slideshows are displayed on my screen under Music & Photos tab. (on my mini)


----------



## jedware (Jan 7, 2004)

Well, I still have my two Pandora and no Spotify now that you mention it. I don't subscribe to spotify so I didn't notice at first.

I did a clear and delete everything and I am still back at the same spot. Two Pandora and no spotify.

any suggestions?


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

My mini is showing 

Pandora (new)
Spotify
Pandora (old)
Rhapsody
Live365
Podcaster

It's being hosted by an XL4 at the moment. I wonder if anything will change when I switch to the Roamio as host in few days, since the mini is a reflection of its host in other areas...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lgnad said:


> My mini is showing
> 
> Pandora (new)
> Spotify
> ...


I've been showing both Pandoras for a while now on my Minis using a Roamio Pro as a host.


----------



## jedware (Jan 7, 2004)

My mini is hooked to a Roamio Pro. Seems other people have the double Pandora but it doesn't explain the missing Spotify. 

I guess a call into Tivo is worth a shot.


----------



## jedware (Jan 7, 2004)

This is what I got from Tivo:

Tivo: It looks like the permissions on that Mini are a little messed up, so I'll go ahead and escalate to have them fixed manually. It should automatically update within a few business days.

JedWare: ok. Should other people that have duplicate Pandora also call in?

Tivo: Yes, that was supposed to fix itself within 48 hours after the app update was released so if they're still experiencing it, we can fix it if they contact us.


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

Interesting. I have two Pandora's on my Roamio and Mini.


----------

